# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Banyak member baru

## mrbunta

Januari 2009 member koi's yg baru udah 156 sampe hari ini 
fuihhhh, banyak banget

----------


## INdragonZ

koi-s gito loh ....

maju terus koi-s ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

tapi yg posting dikit om, banyak yg jadi penonton   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> tapi yg posting dikit om, banyak yg jadi penonton


nyindir nie yeeeeee....
mentang - mentang post ku jek sitik ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak lah. lek iki aktif banget arek jember   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

> gak lah. lek iki aktif banget arek jember


yo sik kalah bek arek suroboyo ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lah kok jadi buka cabang iki

----------


## Kn1ght

iya. . Forum koi yang di singapore aja cuman sedikit org nya. Yg di australi apa lagi. Indo paling mantep

----------


## mrbunta

di sini koi murah pak.

----------


## E. Nitto

> di sini koi murah pak.


lek entuk koi murah aku melu tuku dong oom.. Tapi ojok koyok koi2 sing nang embong wetan yo oom...

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> ...


perasaan om bunta gak kenal jeda koq om....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dedigouw

> perasaan om bunta gak kenal jeda koq om....


Lho Om Troy bru pakai perasaaan, lha klu sy melihat kenyataan, memang benar Om bunta tuh dimana-mana hadir,
jadi kayak Om Maha Hadir gitu...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> perasaan om bunta gak kenal jeda koq om....   
> 
> 
> Lho Om Troy bru pakai perasaaan, lha klu sy melihat kenyataan, memang benar Om bunta tuh dimana-mana hadir,
> jadi kayak Om Maha Hadir gitu...


  ::   ::   ::   ::  bener juga ya....maha hadir....  ::   ::   ::  ntar besok sabtu harus hadir juga di jakarta ya......

----------


## h3ln1k

iya tuh si gajah harus hadir tuh besok sabtu   ::

----------


## troy

udh confirm tuch si gajah.....

----------


## mrbunta

confirmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## troy

2 kali confirm berarti 2 kali berangkat.....

----------


## mrbunta

> 2 kali confirm berarti 2 kali berangkat.....


  ::   ::   ::  
1x ae yo

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 2 kali confirm berarti 2 kali berangkat.....
> 
> 
>     
> 1x ae yo


 :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## mrbunta

wes order tiket e toh

----------


## troy

> wes order tiket e toh


nunggu kabar teko koinia.....

----------


## mrbunta

suipp

----------


## troy

> suipp


rasae dino iki wes ono kepastian.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> suipp
> 
> 
> rasae dino iki wes ono kepastian.....


yo wes. aku melok koe utk tiket dan hotel

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


beres...tapi sampe saiki aku durung eroh kabar....cuman om top ket mau telpon2 terus...malah gak ngewangi nyerok iwak.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

lho nyerok gae di pindah ke kolam ku ta   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> lho nyerok gae di pindah ke kolam ku ta


iya om... kotoran ikan nya tapi...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

huzzzzzzzzz pindahhhhhh

----------


## torajiro

> huzzzzzzzzz pindahhhhhh


lho...bukane ini t4/treat e ngobrol om..? mo pindah mana lagi?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> huzzzzzzzzz pindahhhhhh
> 
> 
> lho...bukane ini t4/treat e ngobrol om..? mo pindah mana lagi?


regionallllllllllllllllllllllllll  ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Ok2...  ::  pindah ah...  whuzzzzzzzzzzzzz............!

----------


## troy

iyo...nek dipikir2 iki kudu ne tempat ngobrol lho....

----------


## torajiro

> iyo...nek dipikir2 iki kudu ne tempat ngobrol lho....


betul om... kan udah d sediain treat ngobrol ini ama om moderatornya..  ::

----------

